# 1&1 von DSL 2000 auf DSL 16000 geht nicht



## PGW (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem DSL 2000 mit der Fritz Box 5050 und wollte nun auf DSL 16000 wechseln (im Moment ne Art Angebot bei 1&1)! Allerdings komme ich nicht über mein DSL 200 hinaus! Angeblich ist DSL 16000 bei mir schon freigeschaltet worden (habe dort angerufen, aber das wäre schon erledigt), aber bei tuts sich nix! Ich habe Dateien runtergeladen und Speedtests gemacht (ich weiß, die sind nicht zuverässig), aber Downloads gehen nicht über 230 KB/s! 
Meine Frage:
1. Brauche ich evtl. einen neuen Router etc.? (FritzBox Fon 5050)
2. Muss ich irgendetwas in meinen Einstellungen etc. verändern? (Synchronisation oder so)
3. Kann es an irgendwas anderem liegen? 

PS: Habe neueste Firmware drauf, glaub ich! Findet auf jeden Fall keine Updates!

Danke im Vorraus an die Helfenden ^^


----------



## Matze (11. Januar 2008)

Ist zwar ein Thema, mit dem ich mich kaum auskenne, aber hast du bei mehreren Anbieter rungergeladen? Es bring nämlich nix, wenn du ach so schnell Downloaden kannst, aber der Server bei dem du lädst einen kleinen Upload hat.


----------



## ink (11. Januar 2008)

Ich hab auch bei 1&1 16k Zugang, aber nur ne 6k Leistung .
Also weniger als die Hälfte der versprochenen Leistung.
Musst mal in den Einstellungen der Fritzbox schauen, was bei DSL steht.

Und wenn es an der Leitung liegt biste angeschmiert "Downgrade ist leider nicht möglich" O-Ton Mitarbeiter
Hab mich schon beschwert und gedroht meine Zahlungen dem anzupassen oder den Vertrag zu kündigen, ist bei so gravierenden Unterschieden möglich...

Peez


----------



## PGW (11. Januar 2008)

1. Am Server liegts net, hab viele Server probiert und ein paar Speedtests!

2. Bei meiner FritzBox steht: 

 - dass ich das neueste Firmware und USB Treiber habe!
 - ADSL (ITU G.992.1) Annex B (was mich wundert, da ich doch eigentlich ADSL2+ brauche und daher G.995 oder sowas)

und ansonsten nix besonderes... Also am Update liegts net und an der Box auch net... Ich habe nachgeschaut, die Box geht bis ADSL2+ und es gibt auch User die die Box mit DSL 16000 nutzen... Muss ich vielleicht irgendwelche Einstellungen verändern? Wieso steht da noch G.992.1, obwohl man doch (laut AVM) mit den neuesten Treibern auch ADSL2+ erreichen kann?


----------



## hrboy (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo (nesk),

Ich habe auch Probleme mit der Leitung.
Wir haben auch grade gewechselt, haben das Telefon auch übers Internet laufen (alles bei 1&1) halt den Komplett Anschluss.
vorher hatten wir eine 300er leitung wo keine 3000 ankamen.
Jetzt haben wir eine 16.000 er  Leitung, aber es hat sich nichts geändert.
Das komische ist, wir wohnen in einem Industrie gebiet wo grade neue Leitungen gelgt worden sind. 
darum wäre interessant da 1&1 ja sagt bis zu 16.000 aber 6000 garantiert die wir bisher immernoch nicht haben, ob man den Vertrag dann wirklich kündigen kann oder den Beitrag einfach zu kürzen?! 
glg denny


----------

